# Century Ng spod for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

12’......3-6oz rated
Excellent condition
$250 shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

o b o


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$225


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed


----------

